# My girls' brown shoes they can't lose!



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

For those wondering where I got the girls' feet done:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Omigawsh that's so cute! I wonder if my groomer does that! Bella would look cute with little colored paws for the holidays . I have never seen how they groom a poodle before and wow it looks really complicated! I'd heard a lot of scissoring but WOW!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't want to offend you, but I am sincerely curious about what motivated you do this. Most of us work hard to maintain the ultimate white in our dogs. Was it just for fun? Or to be trendy? Or because you see this as beautiful? I simply want to understand. Please explain it to me...I want to keep up with the young ones.:huh:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!!! Watching that video reminds me of how my groomer used to cut my Bichon minus the die job:HistericalSmiley:. She always came back in utter perfection like a little stuffed animal. The groomer taught grooming Bichons internationally and won tons of international awards.

Sylie, you might consider that cut for your Coton because they have similiar coats and if you can find a groomer who can cut like that it is soooooo easy to maintain and beautiful to look at. People would look at my Aimee in awe and ask if they could touch her:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> Wow!!! Watching that video reminds me of how my groomer used to cut my Bichon minus the die job:HistericalSmiley:. She always came back in utter perfection like a little stuffed animal. The groomer taught grooming Bichons internationally and won tons of international awards.
> 
> Sylie, you might consider that cut for your Coton because they have similiar coats and if you can find a groomer who can cut like that it is soooooo easy to maintain and beautiful to look at. People would look at my Aimee in awe and ask if they could touch her:HistericalSmiley:.


before I ever had a coton or a Malt I had bichons...and I got very good at styling them, but their hair was so different. You just brushed them out with a blow dryer and then sculpted. It took me a while to get good at it, but I did. Bichons are easy. There is no Coton cut...they are supposed to be full coat. I have worked on his face...over and over..trying just to get the hair out of his eyes, looks great, then he moves. I just cannot get that face right.

There are no groomers in my area who I would trust...I could drive for an hour, but that doesn't work. I know of two or three cotons in the area...one looks good, two look hacked. I just have to find the groove. I need to learn how to give him a good haircut. I am very much a do it yourself kind of person. I WILL get his haircut down...eventually. Eventually.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I don't want to offend you, but I am sincerely curious about what motivated you do this. Most of us work hard to maintain the ultimate white in our dogs. Was it just for fun? Or to be trendy? Or because you see this as beautiful? I simply want to understand. Please explain it to me...I want to keep up with the young ones.:huh:


They have an excellent reputation, not only for their grooming, but for how they treat the dogs. I only did their feet because they go for one walk and their feet are gray. This way, they don't always have gray feet, as the foot wipes only do so much. 

Everybody that sees it tells me how adorable it is. It's also a great identifier if they should ever get lost.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What kind of dye is it? I would worry about that since occasionally Tyler will lick his feet. Have you read all the ingredients? I have developed severe reactions to my nervous system from several hair dyes so I would worry.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> What kind of dye is it? I would worry about that since occasionally Tyler will lick his feet. Have you read all the ingredients? I have developed severe reactions to my nervous system from several hair dyes so I would worry.


It's especially made for dogs. They have had it for two months; they don't react at all. Also, they won't do it to a dog who is high strung or is upset by the process.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

My groomer has a great reputation, they use dog safe dye, and they don't do anything that seems to cause undue stress. Daphne once wasn't happy about getting her nails trimmed. They waited until I got there and asked if they should continue.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/pink-pucci-dog-grooming-torrance

Some people think it's wrong to do this. Everybody doesn't have to go out and do it. My girls' don't mind and wherever they go, they get a lot of attention. It's been positive. Nobody has said anything bad. There are people who dye their entire dogs bodies pink. It's something I wouldn't personally do, but people who care about their dogs usually know what their dogs can handle.

Show dogs aren't dyed, but I'm sure they undergo a certain amount of stress. I was asked by several people where I had it done. I posted this for the people who wanted to know. I love my dogs, they have the best vet care, food, clothes, and plenty of love. I've also managed to raise an autistic child (now adult) for 18 years. Everybody is alive, well, and very well taken care of.

:chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I definitely don't see anything wrong with it -- it is non-toxic I'm sure, so please, everyone, chill out!

I actually thought the paws were severely stained from allergies when I saw the pics of one of your girls laying on her back with her paws up in the air. Now that I see the other pictures of it where it looks more freshly done, it is sort of cute. I myself would opt for black (if that were an option) or a fun "color". Just not yellow! LOL!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Jdfitzwater said:


> My groomer has a great reputation, they use dog safe dye, and they don't do anything that seems to cause undue stress. Daphne once wasn't happy about getting her nails trimmed. They waited until I got there and asked if they should continue.
> 
> Pink Pucci Dog Grooming - Torrance - Torrance, CA
> 
> ...


you did a good job..and deserve praise for it.. I just wanted to know why you...obviously a good Malt mom, choose to dye your little ones feet. Surely not just because they got a little bit dirty. I am a snoopy person who always has that big why question going on. I am not drawing conclusions,..I am curious.

Hello what is up with this voice over? What do I need to do to kill that?


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> I definitely don't see anything wrong with it -- it is non-toxic I'm sure, so please, everyone, chill out!
> 
> I actually thought the paws were severely stained from allergies when I saw the pics of one of your girls laying on her back with her paws up in the air. Now that I see the other pictures of it where it looks more freshly done, it is sort of cute. I myself would opt for black (if that were an option) or a fun "color". Just not yellow! LOL!


For some reason, they only carry brown. I also would have done black, but I've gotten used to the brown. Definitely not yellow! They are getting the color touched up this Wednesday.

http://pinkpuccidoggrooming.com/#!/cover

They first got it done two to three months ago, and haven't had it touched up since, so it lasts a long time. They are the only place in town that does the Japanese style grooming, so it's a special semi-permanent dye, which is also why I think they only carry the brown. The black may be harder to wash out if it gets in the wrong place?? 

I would imagine that if I bought my own dog safe dye, they would use it.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylie said:


> you did a good job..and deserve praise for it.. I just wanted to know why you...obviously a good Malt mom, choose to dye your little ones feet. Surely not just because they got a little bit dirty. I am a snoopy person who always has that big why question going on.


I saw the video and when they did the feet, it gave me the idea. It really was the dirty feet. They go on two walks a day, and have access to the back yard. The gray feet against snow white fur drove me nuts. That really is the reason. B)

http://pinkpuccidoggrooming.com/


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I think your girls' feet are really cute!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, honey..I know you are a really good Malt mom, I still don't get it, but maybe it takes a while for us old folks to tune in:w00t: there I go admitting to be an old girl again. Oh but, I am not in tune to what we do with our own bodies...like waxing. so I guess I should just shut up and butt out of this conversation. Kiss kiss.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I think this is really cute and your pups seem to do really well with the dye. I had seen this before on facebook and thought it was a cute mix pup, but now I see what it really is as the person on fb used the same color on the paws. I, for now, can only commit to a color mohawk on my pup, but maybe in the future I'll consider something like this.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to say that I TOTALLY get it about the dirty feet, by the way. Dirty, muddy feet drive me nutso, and it seems like every time Bailey goes outside lately, his feet get filthy. I don't know why the grass is always so damp here...grrrr.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry I wasn't judging you I got called away by my granddaughter and couldn't finish my post. You answered my question being that the brown paws help hid the dirt. In the summer mine look like they're dyed green when my husband cuts the grass!LOL


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

A lot of California salons do this with various vegetable based dyes. They do various bright colors and people do it to add attitude to their dogs or accessorize them etc. It can be very cute. I would be afraid to do it even if it is non-toxic because my little monster would manage to destroy it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That is cute, especially when it is freshly dyed - looks neat and you can tell that it is colored. The next door groomer close to us also uses non-toxic safe , made for dogs , colors. I would go for purple, I think, if I decided to dye some parts of the malts' hair  That said, I think that the malts had it enough. It was one time that I asked for colored malts (back in 2008 - we did the ears and tip of tail only as I don't think I would like a full purpled or pink malt  ... Snowy was in blue tip of ear and tail and Crystal was in pink). It was cute for a change that we liked but that was about it. but I prefer my malts as they are now  just because I don't like the color in its "fading away" stage. It annoys me lol 

I don't think it is wrong to have a little color on the fur if there was "no harm" to the pup's health (it is simply personal preference  ... something similar to when one decides to put clothes on their dog - some people like the idea while others don't) no right and wrong when they is no harm to the pup just like clothes or anything else


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I love their feet! I think its cute.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Everyone has a different definition of beauty/what looks cute. Lots of people here prefer their dogs in full coat or with clothes, whereas I prefer Zooey to be puppy clipped and unclothed (unless it's cold--then she wears a sweater). The hair dye is very popular here in So Cal. I personally don't get it (Zooey's paws get dirty, but I bathe her weekly, so it's not really an issue), but it doesn't seem like the dogs have any problem with it  I also prefer humans to be untattooed, unpierced, and with natural hair colors (e.g., not fluorescent pink or blue). But that's another post LOL


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

AHHHH!! so cute! i loved the music that went along with the video, very chipper


----------

